
Show HN: Crypto Lite – A quick way to check the top-100 cryptocurrencies price - pmcpinto
http://cryptolite.net
======
pmcpinto
When it comes to checking cryptocurrencies prices, I usually rely on
CoinMarketCap. The main problem is that the page is bloated with ads (ICOs
that I don’t care, etc), so I decided to create a quick & simple lo-fi
solution, focused on to be easier to scan content on the go and save data
consumption on mobile.

There are a lot of people who often checks CoinMarketCap so I decided to share
Crypto Lite, maybe it can be useful to some :)

Any feedback is welcomed

~~~
quickthrower2
Alphabetical order would be awesom.

~~~
pmcpinto
Thanks, that's a great suggestion

